# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2005 >  Notification Services not showing up

## timc

We have installed SQL 2005 Ent Edition.  Currently notification services does not show up as a service.  Does soemthing have to be done after the install for this?

----------


## rmiao

It's not windows service. Did you create notification service instance in SSMS?

----------


## yogeshsr11

Aint gona solve the problem but.......I was having problem installing Notification service and reporting service because of IIS. Make sure IIS is running properly.

----------

